# Corsair Carbide 400R



## Darksaber (Aug 28, 2011)

After the huge success of the Obsidian and Graphite cases, Corsair is entering the sub $100 market with the Carbide 400R. We show no mercy and review it just like its bigger brethren and are happy to report, that it holds up in an impressive manner.

*Show full review*


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 30, 2011)

Darksaber said:


> . . . I am happy to report that *this is not the case.*



Pun not intended 

Great review for a great case!


----------



## happita (Aug 30, 2011)

So sexy, but why?! This case looks like a great alternative for someone who can't afford those expensive cases with all the bells and whistles. Glad they finally did way with the USB 2.0 ports, seeing as 3.0 is backwards compatible, it's a smart move. I for 1, will be waiting on their 500R. Can't wait!!


----------



## Rowsol (Aug 30, 2011)

Not a fan of the lip on the front top.


----------



## Frick (Aug 30, 2011)

Rowsol said:


> Not a fan of the lip on the front top.



Would be cool if it was an HDD bay there or something tho.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 30, 2011)

Quick question. In the Pro's listing you typed: New and unique locking mechanism for ODDs

Then in the body your reaction is different:

On top of that are the four external drive bays with the same screws-less system we have seen in other Corsair cases as well. it consists of solid plastic clips which work rather well.

Any feedback to this?


----------



## NC37 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sigh, another Corsair case without filters. Really I like their designs but without dust filters there is no way I'd buy one around here.


----------



## Jonap_1st (Aug 31, 2011)

corsair just gives me another *orgasm*..

$100 case with excellent build quality, very good cable management, and 2 x USB 3.0. what else do you want? 

dust problem? you can buy dust filter with just couple dollars, if there's a dirt and you too lazy to clean it up with vacum. find a blower ; i can clean my pc with it no more than 15 minutes..


----------



## theJesus (Aug 31, 2011)

Not sure if I like the extruded look . . . but lots of great features for this price-point.  I just wish it had the same sleek styling of the 700D and 800D.

Also, what's up with that ugly chunk at the top-front?  Is that a drive-bay?

Oh, and as others have said, front and side fan filters would be nice, but those are fairly cheap to purchase.


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice case odd that's it's listed for $150 on sale here in Canada with full price closer to $200

Now showing for 99.99 at NCIX
http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=61928&vpn=CC-9011011-WW&manufacture=Corsair


----------



## happita (Aug 31, 2011)

The case I have in my specs have dust filters that came with it. Already integrated into the case themselves and I can take them out clean them, and put them back in without a hiccup. The problem with purchasing filters is that you have to find the right ones, which can be a chore. You have to worry about screwing them in, then when its cleaning time screw them out, etc. With the ones I have, all you have to do is pull them out clean put back in with no tooling necessary. Corsair's Graphite 600T has integrated filters like these and look easy to remove and clean. We shouldn't be burdened with having to buy filters to keep our cases clean, that is the company's job. I think any case thats $100 and up should all have filters, but that's just my opinion 

edit: It seems that the Carbide 500R includes dust filters, but don't know how many and at which locations.

edit 2: Newegg just listed both the 400R and 500R.

400R
Corsair Carbide Series 400R Graphite grey and blac...

500R white
Corsair Carbide Series 500R White Steel structure ...

500R black
Corsair Carbide Series 500R Black Steel structure ...


----------



## theJesus (Aug 31, 2011)

Oooh, I didn't realize there was a 500R.  I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Reefer86 (Sep 13, 2011)

That said: watch out big players in the sub $100 market - the Carbide 400R may be the underdog, but packs quite the punch!

which cases are we talking about here as im in the look out for a case but would be awesome if you could point me in what others i might find interesting. this looks good for me with the 240 rad up top and 120 in the back, are there others which could offer this at this price point?


----------



## specks (Oct 12, 2011)

This is the perfect(almost) case for poor people like me who get most of the stuff seen in high-end cases but with a really low price but will an NH-D14 of H100 fit inside this case?


----------



## specks (Oct 12, 2011)

theJesus said:


> Oooh, I didn't realize there was a 500R.  I'll have to check that out.



I hope a review will come out soon


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2011)

Darksaber tested it with a Prolimatech SuperMega, which measures at 158.7mm high. The NH-D14 stands a teeny bit taller at 160 mm (should fit just fine). As far as the H100, it looks like the top fan mounts were pretty much tailor-made for it (and it would surprise me if it weren't compatible, being a Corsair product).

Also, give the "Multi-Quote" button a test drive to avoid double-posting


----------



## specks (Oct 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Darksaber tested it with a Prolimatech SuperMega, which measures at 158.7mm high. The NH-D14 stands a teeny bit taller at 160 mm (should fit just fine). As far as the H100, it looks like the top fan mounts were pretty much tailor-made for it (and it would surprise me if it weren't compatible, being a Corsair product).
> 
> Also, give the "Multi-Quote" button a test drive to avoid double-posting



I have watched a video review on youtube and they said it only has room for 15mm rads and the H100 is 27mm thick plus the fans. But anyways, corsair should have made sure that their coolers should fit in their cases.

As with the Prolimatech, were the 2 side panel fans on the case when it was tested?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2011)

You may be right with the H100 and rad thickness. The mobo looks really pushed to the roof, and what would probably end up interfering would be the edge of the DIMM slots, 8-pin power, and MOSFET coolers. 

As you can see in this picture, DS didn't test with side panel fans on. I don't think you would want side panel fans attached with a big tower CPU cooler anyway.


----------



## specks (Oct 13, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> You may be right with the H100 and rad thickness. The mobo looks really pushed to the roof, and what would probably end up interfering would be the edge of the DIMM slots, 8-pin power, and MOSFET coolers.
> 
> As you can see in this picture, DS didn't test with side panel fans on. I don't think you would want side panel fans attached with a big tower CPU cooler anyway.



Dang. Corsair should have made this case compatible with their coolers. I hope the 500R should be able to take the H100 with no problems.

The lower 120mm fan could still be used though based on the picture.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 13, 2011)

H100 will fit. Slightly different angle to show the room above the mobo...remember the cooler wont be there






Also Corsair installed it on their product page build...http://www.corsair.com/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-400r-mid-tower-case.html


----------



## Jack Doph (Oct 13, 2011)

specks said:


> Dang. Corsair should have made this case compatible with their coolers. I hope the 500R should be able to take the H100 with no problems.
> 
> The lower 120mm fan could still be used though based on the picture.



The H100 fits just fine in that case - that's how Corsair designed it 
Corsair's link
OC3D's review

Or.. just like sneeky said XD


----------



## specks (Oct 13, 2011)

Thats nice to see.

Just watched the review and there is very little gap from the fans and the ram clips and the mosfet cooler. Just gotta make sure your mobo wont interfere with the h100.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 13, 2011)

I had a bit of an issue like that with my 600T SE and my ECS P67 board. I had to buy a thin rad, and stealth mount the fans under the top mesh in order for them to fit. I have about 3mm of clearance between my rad and the MOSFET cooler.


----------



## kg4icg (Oct 28, 2011)

I for 1 appreciate that big openning up on the top side of the case. That's where my H100 is mounted.


----------



## tedy (Dec 8, 2011)

what is difference?

http://geizhals.at/648787
http://geizhals.at/677517


----------



## theJesus (Dec 8, 2011)

tedy said:


> what is difference?
> 
> http://geizhals.at/648787
> http://geizhals.at/677517


The more expensive one has some sort of sound insulation installed by "King Mod Service" apparently.


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 31, 2011)

Just purchased one of these to replace my 912, overall quality is higher, more space and cleaner on the inside. Hard to beat for only the $80 I spent on it. Compared to the 800D it's build quality is quite similar. Nice to see they didn't skimp on build material.


----------



## BSG_75 (May 17, 2012)

Frick said:


> Would be cool if it was an HDD bay there or something tho.



I have this case, and while the niche is not technically useful, I find that it makes a great handle for lifting the computer out of the cubby where it normally lives when I need to work on it.  I always had trouble with my previous computer in this area.

Regards,

Jon


----------

